# Auction results



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thought I would post the results of the auction. I thought thinks went very cheap. The one that show 0 for a price are my tractors which I ended up bringing mine home. I found out later that others didn't sell also. The number after the price is the bidders number.

Hope this is readable

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0046_IMG.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that caseman i think they are some fine tractors. Did you have a set price for them and they didn't reach it or no one bid on them at all:question: You'll have better luck next time i know you will.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear things did not go so well also Caseman. Maybe ebay might be another option?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thats to bad caseman but there is no point in giving them away. all those prices look low to me. i would suspect there was a lot bought back. what type of policy did the auctioneer have on buybacks?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I'm sorry to hear that caseman i think they are some fine tractors. Did you have a set price for them and they didn't reach it or no one bid on them at all:question: You'll have better luck next time i know you will. *


Jody,
I did have set prices on mine. They never even come close on 2 of them. One they were with in 400.00 and another one was a close as 50.00. I would have old it except I have another one like it and for that price I could use it for a parts tractor. Good thing I didn't sell anything I would probably have boughten more 
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Sorry to hear things did not go so well also Caseman. Maybe ebay might be another option? *


Chief,
I have tried several times to sell on ebay, each time it seems like it ends up costing me. Guess I must thing there worth more. Think I'll probably wait till after the first of the year when xmas is over and people are getting there tax returns back , if they haven't gotten it spent already 
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *thats to bad caseman but there is no point in giving them away. all those prices look low to me. i would suspect there was a lot bought back. what type of policy did the auctioneer have on buybacks? *


Bear. 
Yeah I found out later that there were some buy backs. They never charged me anything for the no sales. I really think it would have been better is the sale would have been in the spring. There were also some mistakes on the ads as local papers had it starting at 1:00PM vs the 11:00 AM like it stated on the one I emailed you awhile back. I would have made fair money on all of mine except for the S and I have another one that needed some parts. 
caseman-d


----------

